# Messwandler



## thomasgull (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen, Hat jemand gute Adressen oder Tipps zu Messwandlern:
4-20mA auf 0-10V
Netzspannung und Ströme auf 0-10 V

Danke für gute Tipps.

Thomas


----------



## ralfm (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe immer gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht:

http://www.iks-sottrum.de/


----------



## volker (16 Januar 2006)

wir benutzen welche von

http://www.phoenixcontact.com/de/index_1024.htm


----------



## Unreal (21 Januar 2006)

Servus,

kannst auch mal bei lem schauen :
http://www.lem.com/inet/Update/lem-update.nsf/$wFSS!ReadForm&Lan=DE

oder auch hier:
http://www.atrie.de/Produkte/ElektronischeBaugruppen.shtml



ich verwende meistens auch Wandler von Phoenix contact


MfG Unreal


----------

